

Light sentence for 200 seniors who cheated on finals - yangez
http://www.click2houston.com/news/Seniors-caught-cheating-on-final-exam/-/1735978/7646450/-/bjbhwwz/-/index.html

======
mcherm
I see two problems with this: (1) They are apparently not attempting to
discipline the students who cheated. (2) They are requiring those who did NOT
cheat to re-take the test.

And the biggest problem (but which PERHAPS they are planning to address) is
this: (3) If 1/3 of the student body cheated, then the school system itself
has a problem.

